# New Stand



## hewunch (Oct 1, 2008)

I made some new stands out of Lexan. Wanted to know what you thought of them. Oh, you are welcome to comment on the pens too.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a cool idea Hans!  Like the balancing wine bottle holders.


----------



## theartist07 (Oct 1, 2008)

very nice pens indeed, are you going to be selling any of the stands ?

jim


----------



## dkarcher (Oct 1, 2008)

Very clever design! I like them. Nice Pens as well!


----------



## PenAffair (Oct 1, 2008)

Great idea,

Did you go through manay prototypes to get the balance right, or does it work at a wide range of angles?

Also, how's it go with different pen types? Can you ue the 1 holder for a large range of shapes & sizes?

Russell.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the stand design and the pens are beautiful.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 2, 2008)

That is cool. And nice pens, too.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 2, 2008)

great idea and the pens are inspiring , too.


----------



## angelofdeath (Oct 2, 2008)

those are some awesome stands.....when will they be available for purchase....?


----------



## hewunch (Oct 2, 2008)

***See my next post***

So far, I have only tried the Jrs and Cigars. They both fit the same hole. I will try to make some for Sierras, Classics, etc.


----------



## altaciii (Oct 2, 2008)

those are pretty cool.  Let us know when you have some for sale.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 2, 2008)

OK this stand works for Jrs. w/threaded post, Cigars, Classic twist offs, Atlas/Polaris, 30.06 shell pens, and Sierras I know. It may work for others. I was able to balance a slimline in there, but it does not hold, like the others.

I will try to make some up this weekend for sale.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 2, 2008)

OK, I have made about 6 so far. And I have discovered I am far from "production" with these. Some are wider than others, some the hole is a little off center. BUT, these will be nearly indestructible. They are made from 1/4" Lexan, and I was thinking $1 each plus shipping (actual plus the cost of the padded envelope). I have the ability to make more if there is a demand.


----------



## fiferb (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll take one. Trade you for drilling a drumstick.:biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Oct 2, 2008)

fiferb said:


> I'll take one. Trade you for drilling a drumstick.:biggrin:



Its yours, how is the plexi coming?


----------



## fiferb (Oct 3, 2008)

I need to add more acetone, it's a big glob of goo right now. Been too busy to play with it.


----------



## dntrost (Oct 3, 2008)

ill take 5 let send me paypal info & shipping cost


----------



## angelofdeath (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah i will take 5 as well....pm me once you get a few completed....thanks


----------



## altaciii (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll take 10 whenever you have them.  Just pm me and I will paypal.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd like to get two of your stands as well.  Please let me know your PayPal information.

Jim Smith


----------



## igran7 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll take 10 when youu have them available.  Just send me Paypal info.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 8, 2008)

See the thread, Lexan Cantilevered Stands in the Individual classifieds.

igran7 PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## theartist07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll take 10, send info.

jim


----------



## theartist07 (Oct 17, 2008)

I got them yesterday, they work really well.

Thanks,
Jim


----------

